# iwagumi opinions...rock placement



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

So I picked the rocks I was going to use for my iwagumi, and set them up. They may look a little too perfect or "placed". Now I plan to fill the middle of the three on the left with black substrate, and maybe raise the substrate on the right alittle too with the stones placed there raised a little bit. But I'd like to get opinions as is.:confused1:


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

The larger rock lying flat on the right of the tank is distracting to me. This isn't really a classical iwagumi setup as you have to many larger rocks, but still could look good (see this link). If it was my setup I would probably be planning on adding some moss between the cracks in the large rocks on the left.


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd try using 3 of them instead of the 7 or so.


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I need to go find some different stones, the ones I have are great but they seem to be better suited to a 180 gal instead of a 30 gal. With that setup there would have been a lot more substrate covering the stones you see, I just didn't want to add the substrate before I was sure I was going to keep the stones as they are.

This weekend is a stone collecting weekend so I'll see what I can find and try again...


----------



## trev (Mar 2, 2008)

A good rule of thumb is the concept of "less is more"

Escpecially in iwagumi.


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

How about this:


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's one more in a different style:









And a dead on, closer look:









I think I like this one the best


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

The last one is definitely better than the other two. It is the only one that looks like an iwagumi layout.


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, I was trying to find the right combination of the stones I have. I love the iwagumi scapes, but have never done any aquascape, let alone an iwagumi.

thanks for the input!


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I would like it better if the 2nd rock to the right were a little further away... I feel like they have a forceful presence because they are so in the foreground.


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

I feel the two smaller stones a little out of place, and possibly seperate the ones to the right slightly (or even move them closer in) i feel they lose defination in proximity you have them.
But I definatly like your latest the most.


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

@Kitty_Kitsch I'm not sure what you mean by farther away. Here's a top view to show you the space I am working with inside the tank, maybe you could clarify what you mean referring to this picture?:









and and here's another frontal view with the 3rd, and 4th(from the left) stones moved a little, the third is tilted upwards a little more to match the angle of the last stone, and I moved the 4th to the right a little and pushed it a little more under the substrate.:









I am still planning to put close to a whole other bag of eco-complete in here to "mound" the tank so some of these stones are going to be quite a bit more buried than they are. I'd just rather do that after I have the stones set in place to save me a lot of adding/removing substrate from the tank (which is undoubtably going to take place anyway)


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I feel like the second one should be closer to the first one like angeled like 10º towards the one behind it... because I feel like it is protruding at me... just preference. And I agree about the little ones. I feel like the rocks are doing this <<.>> Just doesn't seem like a natural formation to me.*

_
*Not trying to be rude_


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Took these two this morning, plants for this tank are coming today so this tank is getting planted today/tonight so the final layout is whatever I/we come up with today.

I moved both of the first stones, and the third stone to what I think will effect the problems you noted.

Red light on:









Red light off:









Top view:









Don't worry about being rude, I did ask for advice/opinions afterall...roud:


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I definitely like it much better, now you need plants


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah I agree I dig the new look.
What plant do you plan on putting down?


----------



## manikmunky (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks good, that last scape is far better than the previous ones, nice one


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

I put dwarf hairgrass in the background, cobra grass/micro swords in the midground, and HC in the foreground, plus a couple of bunches of hornwort to help keep the algae at pay until the tank gets established.

Heres the tank journal thread where I posted all the pics:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...bum/133467-my-very-first-2-planted-tanks.html


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice!! thanks guys! I really appreciate the input you all gave, I wouldn't have kept looking for a better layout if you hadn't told me what to look for!


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

roud:


----------



## CRS Fan (Jan 14, 2010)

DerCribben said:


> Here's one more in a different style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to set-up my first Iwagumi soon. I have to say, this is the nicest arrangement you have so far roud:. AND because I'm slow....... SOMETIMES..... I see you went with this arrangement !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I like! 
I have to say that manzanita is to die for DIE FOR!!! lol


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheers Kitty!!

Now if you could only see the manzanita in my hex tank:icon_roll

Can't wait to see what happens when my iwagumi grows out!


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

And Stuart!! Looking forward to seeing what you do with yours!:icon_mrgr


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

Where did you get that huge pile of grass? (For how much too?)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi all. I definitely like your latest the best, it looks awesome n I think u got the stones in the perfect position. Good job, can't wait 2 c it develop.


----------



## DerCribben (Mar 15, 2011)

Kitty_Kitsch said:


> Where did you get that huge pile of grass? (For how much too?)


I got it from AquariumPlants.com for $21.00 that is the "one half square foot" (not to be confused with 6" square lol) Do you need some? I could probably raok you out a 3x3 or 4x4...theres no way I'm going to use all this stuff in my wildest dreams



[email protected] said:


> Hi all. I definitely like your latest the best, it looks awesome n I think u got the stones in the perfect position. Good job, can't wait 2 c it develop.


Thanks TT2K1! Me either! I'm real curious to know at what rate HC spreads, it's going to be neat watching it take over the front of the tank...

Heres another couple shots from the final scape (now that the waters cleared a little)










And one from last night under the blue "moon lights"


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Thats coming along nicely, i have to say that the first way you had the rocks was my favorite, but this way is also nice! Love the plant choices!!


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

once your hc takes off, that small rock will be all but obscured, as is the second smallest rock by the lilaeopsia. in an iwagumi the rocks and their arrangement are everything. imo take out both.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

that last layout is very nice! i like it a lot more than the first ones. it's simple and neat like an iwagumi should be.

now it just needs some nice plants


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

DerCribben said:


> I got it from AquariumPlants.com for $21.00 that is the "one half square foot" (not to be confused with 6" square lol) Do you need some? I could probably raok you out a 3x3 or 4x4...theres no way I'm going to use all this stuff in my wildest dreams


:icon_eek: No way! I would love some of it! 
I only have 3 sword grasses and a thin hair grass lol oh and duckweed, I started with one pad and it's going everywhere

I just checked out that website, are you entered in the drawing? If not you should try  you never know!


----------

